# Impossible? staircase remodel



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Take one tread loose, slide it back away from where it is mounted, push one end of the tread up as high as it will go and pull the other end down. See if there is enough room to clear that bottom flange. If not, all is left is to remove one side of the metal stringer.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like I see L brackets welded to the stringers to hold the stair treads. Possibly two or three screws on the underside into the wooden tread? Even if you cant get the treads out, you could loosen perhaps 5 or 6 of the treads, and slide them up or down the stairway. Then you would have perhaps a third of the stairway clear to paint ----- repeat 3 times.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

jilly55 said:


> ...This is all so I can paint the metal...


Sounds like a lot more work than just masking off the treads. Why do you feel like you need to remove them?


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

I have tried that route. Removing the stringer on one side is not an option, unfortunately. Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Would you take the engine out of a car to change the oil?

Rethink your approach to this and I bet you can find a way to paint the metal with the treads in place.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> Looks like I see L brackets welded to the stringers to hold the stair treads. Possibly two or three screws on the underside into the wooden tread?.


There are no screws on the underside. I was hoping the same. I took one L bracket off to try that option. I still cannot get the tread out and I can loosen it, but only an inch or so. It still didn't really help.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nick DIY said:


> Sounds like a lot more work than just masking off the treads. Why do you feel like you need to remove them?


Since I am painting a new color, the only way to paint all of it is to remove the tread. The inside, underside, L brackets are all yellow. I doubt I can cover all by taping off. I guess I will find out, as it is my only option.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

Colbyt said:


> Would you take the engine out of a car to change the oil?


No, I would not, but that is not an apples to apples comparison. I would take the engine out to repaint it.
I know my only option is to tape them off. I was hoping I had not thought of a fairly simple solution.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post pics of the outside of the stringer and underneath where the treads are attached. 

taping and painting that in place would be a real pita.


----------



## goobertime (Mar 19, 2016)

jilly55 said:


> Hi all. I am new to this and joined as I am trying to teach myself some carpentry. I am a remarried newlywed(almost 3 yrs) and moved into my husband's home. It has MANY beautiful attributes, but one improvement I would love to do is the staircase. It was custommade in the "industrial" style. The metal staircase was put together around the wood treads. If I can talk him into allowing me to cut through the treads, would there be any way to install new treads into this non-flexible staircase?? :vs_mad:This is all so I can paint the metal. It is currently primer yellow:surprise: ANY suggestions would be welcome. I am willing to try anything. He will not take kindly to me disassembling them, however:vs_no_no_no:
> Thanks to any responses, in advance.


when you say install new treads, what where you thinking of installing to replace the existing ones? I daught the wood was installed then the stairs welded together, they should be able tobe removed..


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

Here are pics. Have decided to just do the best I can taping. Removing treads is not an option.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

goobertime said:


> when you say install new treads, what where you thinking of installing to replace the existing ones? I daught the wood was installed then the stairs welded together, they should be able tobe removed..


Actually, that is exactly how they were assembled. Not welded, but stringers were attached around wooden treads. One side went up, treads were put in place and the the other side put up tightly against treads to keep them in place. Apparently, it took four adults to do it. I was thinking wood again for treads, but oh well. I need to pick my battles and I have decided this is not one of them.:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Look at the second picture, there looks to be a screw in the side of the stringer, I would guess that is holding the treads in place. You might want to try that.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

BigJim said:


> Look at the second picture, there looks to be a screw in the side of the stringer, I would guess that is holding the treads in place. You might want to try that.


that is what i was going to say, and why i asked for those pics. that 1 screw and perhaps(perhaps not) the top bolt of the rail. those things come out of there, no doubt.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

BigJim said:


> Look at the second picture, there looks to be a screw in the side of the stringer, I would guess that is holding the treads in place. You might want to try that.


I did. It holds the bracket in place.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

Fix'n it said:


> that is what i was going to say, and why i asked for those pics. that 1 screw and perhaps(perhaps not) the top bolt of the rail. those things come out of there, no doubt.


no bolt on the rail. they don't come out. I wish I could have you all over for coffee or beer and show you my dilemna. oh well...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jilly55 said:


> no bolt on the rail. they don't come out.


yes they do, 99.9% anyway. post a closeup of the fastener at the arrow.


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

my bad, there are bolts for the rails. How would removing the rail help?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We were referring to the screw infront of the spindle, not the one in the spindle. Does it not screw into the tread? If that isn't it, something else is holding the treads in place.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the one i pointed at. it looks like it has a TORX head. but hard to tell, pic isn't close or clear enough.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

rather looks like the treads are positioned like this


----------



## jilly55 (Mar 16, 2016)

Treads are positioned as you show. That screw is holding the bracket that the tread sits in. 
The treads are held in place by the stringers(?) I explained the process a few messages back. Many thanks for all the help. It cannot be done without disassembling and I am not up for that.:smile:


----------

